# OnePass - Look at local media servers for local files



## philhu (Apr 11, 2001)

With OnePass, I see you can see streaming locations from Amazon,Netflix, etc for tv shows

Why not allow Tivo to look at local xbmc or Plex installations on the local network and at least query it for episodes of shows on the local media player?

I have 44TB of old television, indexed with tivo program/edisode id's, and tivo does not look at the server and request episodes stored on it.

I know the ids are right, because if I pull them down to the tivo, they group correctly, and all the metadata for the episodes are right.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

philhu said:


> With OnePass, I see you can see streaming locations from Amazon,Netflix, etc for tv shows
> 
> Why not allow Tivo to look at local xbmc or Plex installations on the local network and at least query it for episodes of shows on the local media player?
> 
> ...


First, they would have to add Plex as a top level streaming application in order to do that.

But it does bring up a few technical questions. The Plex information is inherently local / personal while Netflix and Amazon are global with consistent content for everyone. Even the Vudu app does not differentiate between my personal library and the globally available content...

I assume that TiVo aggregates the global content and caches it on your TiVo to make it immediately available without a query lag against those services.

If this is indeed the mechanism they use - it would be very difficult to include "Personal content" from either Vudu or Plex.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Most/All of the searching on the Premier/Roamio lines is done on TiVos servers, not locally. That's how they are able to aggregate the data like they do. I don't think there would really be a way for them to integrate your local library into that system. Maybe though. Maybe they could create some sort of local app that acted as a proxy for your TiVo searches and inserted your local content into the results.


----------



## philhu (Apr 11, 2001)

Dan203 said:


> Most/All of the searching on the Premier/Roamio lines is done on TiVos servers, not locally. That's how they are able to aggregate the data like they do. I don't think there would really be a way for them to integrate your local library into that system. Maybe though. Maybe they could create some sort of local app that acted as a proxy for your TiVo searches and inserted your local content into the results.


I was thinking it could look for plex server, if found use api to grab the metadata and add it just like the agregated data from netflix etc


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

philhu said:


> I was thinking it could look for plex server, if found use api to grab the metadata and add it just like the agregated data from netflix etc


But TiVo's servers are aggregating the data from Netflix and integrating that data into their primary data pool. They can't do that with your Plex results because it would present those to every TiVo user, not just you. And even if they could keep track of individual user data and only present it to that user who knows how fast the process is. Would it be OK for you if new shows/movies you added to your Plex server didn't show up in the 1P for 24 hours?


----------



## philhu (Apr 11, 2001)

Yes. A day or two would work for me. Plex uses a remote api called plexpass. That could be remotely aggregated and stored on their servers just like apple does with user collections. Or tivo could locally read collection in roamio. My 300,000 tv shows are reindexed in under 5 minutes now


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

TiVo doesn't have a way to aggregate local data with their server based results. That's evidenced by the fact that if you disconnect the internet search is simply disabled. You can't even search the 12 days of data stored on your local TiVo anymore like you could with the old S3 units. If the internet is out search is just gone. 

Uploading the results to their servers is possible, but I'm sure that would require a lot of work on their end so they could segregate those results so they only applied to the user they belonged to. Their current system doesn't require that sort of individual results so it's unlikely it's already part of the design. 

That being said if they can do it then I'd be all for it. I just wouldn't hold my breath if I were you.


----------



## philhu (Apr 11, 2001)

well, here is a little playing with local media

I run plex and pytivo points to same shares

I have all seasons of Big Bang Theory, indexed correctly except no program or episode id's. And also have unaired pilot (S00E00), as well as aired pilot (s01E01), which are totally different BTW.

Anyway, I downloaded both using pull from pytivo on the tivo.

It now downloaded them correctly, and put them in same folder which is good. It also showed all 8 seasons, but my episodes show under a '+' marked extras, listed after season 8

I select the + and see my downloaded episodes!

Now a quick question, next to streaming episodes, there is a blue or green stream icon, what is the color difference?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I've never seen the green one. Do you have the 1P set to include "buy" content? Perhaps the green means the episode is available but buy only?


----------

